# Slot car drag racing



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Any interest in slot car drag racing on this site?

I have an HO drag strip complete with timing system.


----------



## stromberg97 (Jun 7, 2015)

dave632 said:


> Any interest in slot car drag racing on this site?
> 
> I have an HO drag strip complete with timing system.


In the mid 70's I made an AFX dragstrip with 3 independent sections of track.These sections wer controlled by a 3 way toggle switch.You had to quickly use the switch to activate each section.It simulated a standard shift car.Great for testing your reaction times.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting way to add some driver ability to drag racing besides reaction time since we don't have to keep the cars going straight with the slots.
With some of the cars we race no human could shift fast enough. Ask Al Pink he knows. Al has run over 100 mph with the ultra fast slots in less than .2 of a second.
I remember going straight could be a real problem with some of the 1/1 cars I ran, going sideways at 100+ will surely wake you up.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Site will not let me post pix of my track despite having more than 5 posts;

]


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Dave,
Think you need 20 posts or so to post.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

You are most likely correct, the pop up message said 5 but it probably is incorrect.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

I've talked about drag racing a couple of times. I have a track at my pub. Working on doing a drag race night.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice to see other tracks in action. :grin2:
If you do hold a race it should be a lot of fun. These cars attract a lot of attention and it will bring out the competitive nature in us.
There will most likely be a lot of red lights. These cars react much quicker than any full size car and I can red light easily even on a pro tree with .4 reaction time. My system allows adjustment of the tree activation. I had to turn it down to .100 to stop all red lights. I don't even think my cat has reflexes that fast unless there is a treat involved.>


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

My vote is for the 57 Chevy in the race pictured.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is a recent race on my track. Notice how close this one was. .0033 Victory margin:


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Now allowed to post pictures.*

Here are some pictures of my drag strip:


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Mine is a new work in progress. One guy offered to make a backdrop to put up on the wall next to it, something like yours. I've been over thinking race night. I wanted to split the cars into classes from slower to faster cars. But screw it, run what you brung. I need to get some racing started. I would love to have a read out board like yours that showed reaction time and E.T.'s. Just don't have the time or money to put into it. Keeping the pub running and getting new customers takes all my time. We're only been open 1 1/2 years. People are still finding us. By the way, the Datsun was faster.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

You have a cool looking set up. I don't think I can get that creative and nice being in a pub and everyone using it. We don't charge to use it, just bring in your car and race. We have a couple of loaner cars, but people have screwed around with them. Changing bodies around, messing with them. Some one would probably end up breaking or stealing something if I got too nice.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes the cars are a little to easy to conceal if someone has sticky fingers. My setup is at home where I have control over it. The timing system I have is a little over the top but there is a reasonably priced system that is made by Slot Dragon for around $150-200. It includes dual lane ET, times to .001, reaction time, foul and win indicators. It works very well. 
My system was about 1000 not including the computer, printer and monitor. As you can see it has multiple timing indicators + mph. It also has a computer print out of the times, cars, drivers etc.
I understand all about owning your own business and the difficulty it can bring. I ran several since 1975 before I retired. 
Sorry to hear the 57 lost. I have some 57s that would surely get revenge...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking track d632!!! Thanks for the pics!!! RM


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Drag strip*

Thanks!
I notice you are in Tennessee also.:grin2: I live in West Knoxville. Moved here from Florida a little over 5 years ago. Everything is much nicer here.

Dave


----------

